# Polaris 450 muffler change.



## Kyleosteen30 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi. I have a Polaris 450. 2006. Sportsman. and I want to get a new muffler pipe. I was looking at the supertrap mudslingger model. Any body have any experience with these? Anybody know if they had to redo the jets in the carb? If so, how much?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a popular model. Lot of people have used them, not sure of many using one on that specific model but, I know a lot of people were using them at one point.

Not sure about the carbs. If you're not snorkeled, you'll probably be fine.


----------

